

Iris Scanners Create the Most Secure City in the World. Welcome, Big Brother  - wil2k
http://www.fastcompany.com/1683302/iris-scanners-create-the-most-secure-city-in-the-world-welcomes-big-brother
Biometrics R&#38;D firm Global Rainmakers Inc. (GRI) announced today that it is rolling out its iris scanning technology to create what it calls "the most secure city in the world." In a partnership with Leon -- one of the largest cities in Mexico, with a population of more than a million -- GRI will fill the city with eye-scanners. That will help law enforcement revolutionize the way we live -- not to mention marketers.<p>Further snippets:<p>"In the future, whether it's entering your home, opening your car, entering your workspace, getting a pharmacy prescription refilled, or having your medical records pulled up, everything will come off that unique key that is your iris," says Jeff Carter, CDO of Global Rainmakers. Before coming to GRI, Carter headed a think tank partnership between Bank of America, Harvard, and MIT. "Every person, place, and thing on this planet will be connected [to the iris system] within the next 10 years," he says."<p>"For such a Big Brother-esque system, why would any law-abiding resident ever volunteer to scan their irises into a public database, and sacrifice their privacy? GRI hopes that the immediate value the system creates will alleviate any concern. "There's a lot of convenience to this--you'll have nothing to carry except your eyes," says Carter, claiming that consumers will no longer be carded at bars and liquor stores. And he has a warning for those thinking of opting out: "When you get masses of people opting-in, opting out does not help. Opting out actually puts more of a flag on you than just being part of the system. We believe everyone will opt-in."<p>Extra Q&#38;A follow-up article:
http://www.fastcompany.com/1683572/qa-iris-scanning-cdo-on-minority-report-advertising-and-the-future-of-biometric-security
======
Shakattack
Wonder if we'll start seeing a black market for eye-swapping surgeries because
of this...

~~~
TNO
A good digital photo of your eyes may be all that is needed:
[http://www.schneier.com/blog/archives/2009/01/biometrics.htm...](http://www.schneier.com/blog/archives/2009/01/biometrics.html)

~~~
wil2k
... a photo like one with certain requirements used to create a passport
perhaps?!?

